

My Biggest Vim Productivity Boost - olalonde
http://syskall.com/my-biggest-vim-productivity-boost/

======
djacobs
It's always good to share Vim tips, so thanks for that.

Question, though -- why not use the native <C-i> and <C-o> to navigate between
jump points? It will get you to the previous and next buffers but has just
enough granularity to be useful for other things, too. (<C-6> is native buffer
toggling and ignores jump points, but it's not easy to type.)

~~~
olalonde
I wasn't aware of jump point, I will look it up thanks.

------
daGrevis
This is what I have for controlling tabs:

    
    
        " Mappings for controlling tabs.
        noremap <M-a> :tabprevious<CR>
        noremap <M-s> :tabnext<CR>
        noremap <M-1> :tabnext 1<CR>
        noremap <M-2> :tabnext 2<CR>
        noremap <M-3> :tabnext 3<CR>
        noremap <M-4> :tabnext 4<CR>
        noremap <M-5> :tabnext 5<CR>
        noremap <M-6> :tabnext 6<CR>
        noremap <M-7> :tabnext 7<CR>
        noremap <M-8> :tabnext 8<CR>
        noremap <M-9> :tabnext 9<CR>
    

More here: <https://github.com/daGrevis/Dotfiles/blob/master/.vimrc> .

~~~
amiorin
The same for MacVim [http://syskall.com/my-biggest-vim-productivity-
boost/#commen...](http://syskall.com/my-biggest-vim-productivity-
boost/#comment-903700961)

------
lake99
Quite odd that in the last two polls on editors, it turned out that HN has
about half as many emacs users as vim users. And still, we have this
disproportionate barrage of vim tips, vim tricks, vim productivity boosts, and
what not.

Isn't there some vim mailing list you could subscribe to?

~~~
qu4z-2
Seriously, though. If there's a vim-tricks mailing list, do tell me. I'd
subscribe :)

(and then probably go all grumpy when people don't use vim the "right" way)

~~~
lake99
I looked at <http://www.vim.org/maillist.php> and came across
<https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/vim_use>. I came across
plenty of tips there, but that's mostly in QA form. If you want to read just
tips, try <http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Vim_Tips_Wiki>.

------
siddboots
I've only ever used window splits (<C-w> | _ = etc) and have never even tried
to get used to tabs or non-visible buffers. Can anyone tell me whether there
would be much benefit to changing my workflow?

~~~
amiorin
I was like you. I thought that tabs were useless. Now I use tabs. The workflow
is to open 3 or 4 tabs, not more. For example, first tab rails app, second tab
a gem used by the app, third tab my vimrc (I need to tweak constantly), fourth
tab my todo list. Here you find my comment about it with a screenshot
[http://syskall.com/my-biggest-vim-productivity-
boost/#commen...](http://syskall.com/my-biggest-vim-productivity-
boost/#comment-903700961)

~~~
siddboots
I like the look of that set up. Tabs allow you to keep buffers open at a lower
mental priority, right?

I think I'll try switching to "one tab per project", but stick with splits for
individual files within a project.

------
rlpb
My own biggest vim productivity boost: :set rnu

This enables relative line numbering, meaning that moving between lines
suddenly gets much quicker. For example: I can type 18j and not miss.

------
walrus
For switching tabs, there's also gt and gT. For buffers, I normally switch
with :b or :e, since I often end up with too many buffers for next/previous to
be practical.

------
rhapsodyv
I use tab with shift arrow to navigate:

    
    
      map ,t :tabnew 
      map gf <C-W>gf
      map <S-Right> gt
      map <S-Left> gT

------
vdm
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Archy#Leaping>

------
netpenthe
i use screen to have multiple tabs.. i used to use vim tabs, but found screen
tabs better..

not really sure why.. (i have my screen tabbing with F11 and F12).

~~~
zxter
but then you can't yank and paste between buffers since you will be using
seperate vims.

you can try dwm.vim (<https://github.com/spolu/dwm.vim>) if you have spare
keybindings.

if you are still not convinced and want to use screen, i recommend tmux since
you can split both horizontal and vertical.

